# Yellow Perch eating crabs?



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

I have been catching yellow perch at Allen's Fresh for the past few weeks and most have had stomachs full of the crabs shown in the picture. What kind are they? Never seen them before in yellow perch. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

I did not have any crabs in the 5 yellow's I pulled out of there this weekend


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Niiiice......any size to the perch ?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Look like small White Crabs to me and its very common to find all crustaceans inside them ... They eat anything that moves across the bottom .


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Now you know what they are eating. Put the crabs on a hook and toss them back out


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

Andre said:


> Niiiice......any size to the perch ?


On friday, not so much. Saturday I got into some large females. Got 4 between 12 and 13 inches. Only caught 10 from 11am until 5 pm though. I guess the morning bite was really on out by the Cedars, though. I got them on jig and twisters, other folks were using minnows. I was in my kayak just upstream of the cedars.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Twister Tails are good Crab Imitator especally green-rootbeer type colors;add Peeler Crab oil for extra sent.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

The crabs are found a long the muddy banks along the shore line and the only time you see them is on low tide.They live in the holes in the mud banks...............woody


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

tacklemake said:


> The crabs are found a long the muddy banks along the shore line and the only time you see them is on low tide.They live in the holes in the mud banks...............woody


 Look close at those crabs .. Those dont live in holes .


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I think they live in rocks;I think I saw some guys at IRI catch them and use them for Tog bait.


----------



## brownie (Nov 27, 2006)

The crabs you mention living in the mud holes are probably fiddler crabs and these do look like them but I don't know if they live that far from salt. How do you tell where crabs live by looking at them? Is it by their clothes or baggy jeans?


----------



## johnpond (Jan 15, 2008)

They are definitely fiddlers. Very hard to keep on the hook.


----------



## Lineside_Addict (Apr 1, 2008)

I disagree... they don't have the distinctive longer claw that all the fiddler's in this area exhibit. They appear to be marsh crabs (_Sesarma reticulatum_) rather than fiddler crabs (_Uca pugnax_).

*Fiddler crab: *









*Marsh crab:*









Gotta love Google!


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

the male or the female has 1 big claw?? or they all have the big claw?


----------



## Lineside_Addict (Apr 1, 2008)

croaker83 said:


> the male or the female has 1 big claw?? or they all have the big claw?


I believe only the males have big claws.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

them jokers are good bait


----------



## RedRocker (Feb 7, 2011)

http://www.landbigfish.com/showcase.cfm?PID=2937
Gulp - How about we give this a try?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

NOT a Fiddler , Not a Marsh Crab or Hermit .. Look close at the CLAWS . The small claws on a Marsh Crab wont even break your skin but those in the pic will take MEAT off your fingers .


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

so wat kinda crab is it thomas


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

croaker83 said:


> so wat kinda crab is it thomas


 Not sure from the pic but IMO they are White Crabs or even possibly Green Crabs but those "Crusher" type claws eliminate any above mentioned crab .


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Looks like green crabs to me.


----------

